# "A Blue Christmas"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wifey's 'buddy' dropped by a couple of weeks ago and started her Christmas order. This is the gal that wanted 'blue wood' pens last Christmas and wouldn't budge on what she wanted.lol. Found some double-dyed stabilized box elder blanks at PSI and here is the start of her order.. 

Outside pens are Polaris twist pens with the elder..

Center pen and single pix is a new one from PSI.. The Majestic Squire twist pen..also from PSI.. Really like this one.. Dresses out right nice...

I really aint too fond of the blue wood pens...but the 'customer is always right'..LOL..AND she also picked out a few more El Grandes made from Amboya burl that are really nice lookin....

Enjoy.....:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I really like box elder but then I do like the dye and the chance to make a mess LOL

Those came out great


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Serious looking pens Jim.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Very nice looking pens.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Great looking pens....Even if it is blue wood.

MB


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those are very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Work Mate!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I also like the center one. Looks good, but I am partial more to wood myself and some plastics.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like the middle one too


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMAJSQ1.html

Thanks, Guys...here's a link to the 'Squire'.. It's a ballpoint...not rollerball.. but the price is not too bad..and it only takes a small piece of blank. Got lucky and got the first one put together correctly.. Used the Polaris bushings instead of buying another set.. Worked great...

Give it a shot...jd :biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'T'--*VERY* nice work there youngster! Sounds like you are going to be a busy little Elf for the next few weeks. Keep 'em coming. gb


----------

